# separating a string for a peep sight?



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

scotty624 said:


> okay so i bought an allen automatic peep sight from wal-mart yesterday, i was wondering what can you use around the house to separate the string to put the peep in or would i have to buy a separate or take it to a shop?
> 
> Thanks in advace,
> Scotty


Just draw the bow, and hold it at full draw. Then have a buddy seperate it with his fingers and install the peep. While the bow is at full draw the string is really relaxed, and easy to seperate by hand.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i would go against the method of two people while at draw and get it in a press for safety reasons, just my opinion though


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Ya be safe and put the bow in a press, also wont damage your string.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

dwagoner said:


> i would go against the method of two people while at draw and get it in a press for safety reasons, just my opinion though



I use a press, but in a pinch or if you don't have access to a press it is rather simple to just draw the bow, and have someone seperate by hand. I've done it several times over the years there is no risk of damaging the string because you don't have to stick anything into the string. While at full draw you can litterally just use your finger tips and pull and it will open up the strands just like if it were in a press.
You just have to be able to trust who ever is holding the bow back while your in there.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not saying you're wrong....

But it'd make me nervous.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

BarneySlayer said:


> I'm not saying you're wrong....
> 
> But it'd make me nervous.


The only reason I brought it up was the OP was asking about what he could use that might be laying around the house. This method is much safer than trying to jam a better knife in there (yes I have seen people try that)
It may not be the ideal method, but it does work like a charm, and it is 100% safe for the bow. The only saftey issue is for the fingers of who ever is seperating the string. As long as you back out the limb bolts and who ever is drawing is capable of holding comfortably at full draw for a couple minutes then it is perfectly safe.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

well i don't have a press so if i gotta put it in a press it's off to the archery shop, i just hope the two pro shops in my area are still in bussiness and where they should be cause i don't trust dick's sporting goods.


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

i used that string separator to install my peep sight and didn't damage my string. Gotta be careful though... I practiced it on my parker before attempting on my Omen.. both look good :thumbs_up


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

soulless said:


> i used that string separator to install my peep sight and didn't damage my string. Gotta be careful though... I practiced it on my parker before attempting on my Omen.. both look good :thumbs_up


i've thought about buying one of those, i've looked online and may call my local pro shops and get a price from them, but i'm still looking for other ways.


----------



## davisrs (Feb 19, 2017)

BOWGOD said:


> Just draw the bow, and hold it at full draw. Then have a buddy seperate it with his fingers and install the peep. While the bow is at full draw the string is really relaxed, and easy to seperate by hand.


Whoah, depending upon the bow, mine are at 40 to 60 lbs tension at full draw... nothing easy about that!!


----------



## Judojones (Mar 8, 2017)

Try to check out a local pro shop. 
Because really your peep should be served in above and below to keep it secure and allow for up down adjustment plus the tubing you got with your allen peep is not going to last 100 shots. Get some silicone tubing from said pro shop and a extra piece for fun. With pressing the bow installing and serving the peep slapping on the tubing shouldn't be more than 15 min and 10 or 15 bucks. Well worth it in the long run. IMO. Good luck?


----------



## Judojones (Mar 8, 2017)

I meant ..Good luck?


----------



## Judojones (Mar 8, 2017)

Trying to give a thumbs up not a question mark anyway good luck


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

You can do it yourself, but just by asking this question, I am assuming you have little experience working on bows. Working on your own bows can be very rewarding, but you need the proper equipment to do it. If I were you, I'd bring it to a shop and for $10 give or take have a professional do it. Not worth damaging a set of strings and you get it done right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

